# Video: 96 Altima Valve Cover Gasket/Spark Plug Well Gasket



## MTips18 (Apr 30, 2010)

Made a video of the repair, hope it helps someone.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NB4-ErcxroQ


----------

